# QDM Rose Hollow Hunt Club S.E.Ga



## rdkemp (May 11, 2013)

Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members.1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams.Quality managed for over a decade!130" min Bordering property is also QDM.Formerly Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) but now independent.High population of trophy deer,gobblers,as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place & available.Planted food plots and corn supplementations each week. Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups.Bordered by corn,peanuts,soybean fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover and several acres of pears,and . We have access to fishing ponds and river.Six miles away from hotel, State Park,Restaurant, golf course.Lease 6-01-13 5-31-14 Dues are $1,500single$2,000 family$300Floodplots.For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership http://m.facebook.com/rosehollowhuntclub www.vidaliapolicesupply.com


----------



## rdkemp (May 19, 2013)

Still accepting applications until June 1st.


----------



## rdkemp (May 22, 2013)

Down to needing 2


----------



## rdkemp (May 26, 2013)

Needing 1 more member


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 1, 2013)

Showing this weekend


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 6, 2013)

Showing this weekend


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 7, 2013)

more pics from the club


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 7, 2013)

Added more pics


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 13, 2013)

Got 2 spots left


----------



## rdkemp (Jul 12, 2013)

2 spots left


----------



## rdkemp (Aug 3, 2013)

...


----------



## rdkemp (Aug 24, 2013)

...


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 4, 2013)

Still needing 2 members


----------



## rdkemp (Dec 26, 2013)

We will be showing the club for a week or so after jan. 15th. And we will be accepting a few new members.


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 5, 2015)

...


----------



## soonerfan221 (Jun 7, 2015)

Openings?


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes we added more land and will take in 4 new members.


----------



## rdkemp (Jun 7, 2015)

.....


----------

